# Memory Stick benötigt PW zum öffnen



## terravotion (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo wiedermal.

Ich will meinen Memorystick verschlüsseln, dass ich dort auch vertrauliche informationen abspeichern kann. Aber ich will den Memory Stick auch in der Arbeit verwenden können (aso die Daten).

Eine Art htaccess für arme =)
gibz das?

grüsse


----------



## ChrisDongov (12. Juli 2005)

Wie wäre es mit einem verschlüsselten zip-Archiv?
Ist zwar nicht die elganteste aber eine einfache Lösung.


----------



## McVader83 (12. Juli 2005)

In der neuen "Chip" empfehlen sie das Freeware Tool EasyCrypto Deluxe


----------



## terravotion (12. Juli 2005)

oh, herzlichen Dank... ich werd mir das Tool mal anschauen =)


----------

